
Apple considering letting users change default email, browser, music apps in iOS - wayneftw
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/apple-is-considering-letting-users-change-default-email-browser-music-apps-in-ios/
======
tssva
The inability to change default apps is the primary reason I won't even
consider an iPhone when purchasing a new phone. If Apple were to make this
change I would seriously consider an iPhone when next purchasing a phone.

